# Anadrol-50 (oxymetholone)



## brendanbreen (Dec 3, 2006)

ANADROL-50 (OXYMETHOLONE)

Reported Characteristics

Pharmaceutical Name:Oxymetholone 
Chemical name:17-beta-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17 alpha-methyl-5 alpha-androstan-3-one 
Cutting/Bulking:Bulking 
Anabolic Rating:320 
Active - Life: Less than 16 hours 
Drug Class: Highly Androgenic / Anabolic Steroid (Oral) 
Average Reported Dosage: Men 50-200 mg daily. 
Acne: Yes 
Water Retention: Extreme 
High Blood Pressure: Yes 
Liver Toxic: High 
DHT Conversions: DHT-Derived 
Decreases HPTA Function: Yes 
Aromatization: No 
Average Price: Up to $3/tab
This is an oral, methylated (17-alpha-alkylated) steroid that is both highly androgenic as well as highly anabolic. Some novice users report weight gains of up to a pound per day fpor the first 3 weeks of administration, as well as incredible strength gains. Neither is uncommon among first-time steroid users, and this type of weight gain makes Anadrol one of  the most highly coveted drugs for off season mass-building cycles.  Aggressiveness often increases dramatically on this compound, and that may be due to the elevation in androgen levels it provides, it's effects on the central nervous system, and it being derived from DHT (Dihydrotestosterone), which anecdotally seems to make athletes much more agressive. This last effect is often seen by the media as a negative side effect, but in a hard training (and emotionally stable) athlete, this aggressiveness often manifests itself as a stronger drive in the gym and results in more strength gained, and ultimately, more weight.  Unfortunately, users of this drug also experience the negative aspects of DHT which can include excessive water retention, acne, and hairloss. 

Many people consider Anadrol a dangerous compound, but this isn't necessarily so.  Anadrol was originally produced in a whopping 50mg pill, so you don't need to take many of them to get a very high dose of Oxymetholone (the drug in Anadrol). Compare this dose  to Anavar which is produced in a 2.5mg pill, or Dianabol which was produced in a 5mg pill, and you'll see why Anadrol has such a reputation for being powerful.  One tab is has as many milligrams as 20 of the original Anavar tabs or 20 of the original Dianabol tabs!  On a milligram for milligram basis, Anadrol is no more dangerous than most oral steroids out there.  You just have to remember that you get 50mgs in each tablet, and adjust your dose accordingly.  Occasionally people using Anadrol get flu-like-symptoms or a headache.  I personally get both, but the headache is much worse (it is probably from my bloodpressure elevating quickly).  Alot of the horror stories you hear about steroids is from people abusing this one in particulat.  Chris Duffy ( a now retired IFBB professional) claimed to use ten of them every day.  It's no wonder that it has been linked to prostate and liver cancer, liver disease, thyroid dysfunction, leukemia, and heart disorders, and even hepatic comas. Again, this is a powerful drug, and not to be taken lightly, but is no more dangerous than many others.  It will also raise your hematocrit, and commesurately your blood pressure. to where clotting time may become an issue.  Since Anadrol is derived from DHT, it can cause issues in DHT-sensitivce target tissure like the scalp, prostate, and sebaceous glands. It can also cause suppression of the Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Testicular-Axis,  resulting in a low sperm count, and a lowering of Leutenizing hormone, which is what signals your testes to secrete testosterone.  Anadrol therapy, therefore, will lower your testosterone levels.

 Women generally steer clear of Anadrol, because of it's possible virilizing effects, including clitoral enlargement, facial hair growth, deeper voice, and missed periods..

Oxymetholone is infamous for  negatively effecting  liver function and increasing markers of that such as  SGPT and SGOT enzymes (and others) which are all hepatic indicators (indicators of liver dysfunction).  Jaundice  (a yellowing of the whites of the eyes and finger nails) can even occur from extended Anadrol use.  As previously stated, Anadrol  is a derivative of DHT, which is itself a 5-alpha-reduced version of testosterone. Some androl users have reported gyno from its use but this is unlikely to be a result of anadrol (which doesn't convert to estrogen, nor DHT, nor can it stimulate the progesterone receptor). Users of Anadrol who experience gynocomastia (the of breast tissue by males) have probably developed this condition as a result of the concurrent use of another steroid along with their Anadrol. Oxymetholone also causes edema (water retention) which could possibly be due to enhanced retention, which often causes a smoothe appearance to muscles. 

 Andarol'is medical use is (as with most steroids) to treat low red blood cell production, which often manifests itself as aenemia. Therefore, during administration of Anadrol,  red blood cell count is increased greatly. For the hard-training athlete, this is a great benefit bnecause it meant that there is more oxygen transported to the muscles,  resulting in both an incredible muscle pump as well as increased ability to do multiple sets with very heavy weights. The time needed between sets, and ability to do more sets per workout are both increased, and a reduced need for off-days from the gym  is often seen as well.  This increased work capacity contributes to the athlete being able to do a great deal  more productive weight training sessions per cycle, and this of course contributes to their gains immeasurably.  

Advanced bodybuilders and power lifters have reported excellent results with 50-200 mg per day, taken in divided doses.  It's very often the drug of choice for athletes attempting to move up a weight class in bodybuilding or powerlifting.  Although myself and many others have used Anadrol alone, it's not very common to do so, and it's generally stacked with something like Testosterone, and  Deca Durabolin or Equipoise.  By stacking it with  highly anabolic compounds like them, more high quality gains are generally seen, and less of the watery/bloated look is experienced.



TRADE NAMES

ANAPOLON 100 100mg tabs 
ANAPOLON 50 
ANADROL-50 50 MG TABS 
ANAPOLON 5, 50 MG TABS 
HEMOGENIN 50 MG TABS 
SYNASTERON 50 MG TABS 
OXYMETHOLONE USP XXII 50 MG TABS


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 7, 2007)

ONE of my all time favorite AAS. ANADROL delivers for me everytime. WEIGHT feelS like air ballons while im on ANADROL.


----------



## K1 (Oct 12, 2007)

ALIN said:
			
		

> ONE of my all time favorite AAS. ANADROL delivers for me everytime. WEIGHT feelS like air ballons while im on ANADROL.


Agreed...Love the stuff!!


----------



## Wood (Nov 11, 2007)

good stuff BUT health wise for the liver it is the worse. At 48 I worry about it more last time i had my blood work done I just started (only one week) using anadrol blood work for the liver three time higher than normal it works fast. i quit and blood work was back to normal after one month. I just use test and EQ now have for years with no problems


----------



## Baron (Sep 19, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> ONE of my all time favorite AAS. ANADROL delivers for me everytime. WEIGHT feelS like air ballons while im on ANADROL.



yeah the weight gain i experience on drol is thru the roof, but i just cant take the headaches.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you wanna feel huge then anadrol can't be surpassed. But it seems to react so differently to each individual. Whereas most love dbol... I find it's more mixed when talking about adrol. I didn't like the painful pumps in the gym. And the weight increase for me on it was just silly (far too much... meaning too much water). I put on about 12 pounds in the first 4 days. That slowed down dramatically but still was a huge increase.... and I was only on 50mg per day (with test and deca)!


----------

